# 300hp jetta mk4 running air!! help



## radomk4 (May 17, 2010)

Hi i got a jetta mk4 1.8t with 300hp and Im gonna make it air! I am gonna use accuair e-level system but what bags should I use that does not have problem when I put the pedal on the floor!?


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

radomk4 said:


> Hi i got a jetta mk4 1.8t with 300hp and Im gonna make it air! I am gonna use accuair e-level system but what bags should I use that does not have problem when I put the pedal on the floor!?


the 300hp doesnt really matter, its not that much that its gonna blow a bag. and since im sure thats only FWD the rears not gonna squat the front in just gonna lift. and you have a few options. if youve got dope money you should probably get bagyard bombers. but id say your probably best with the airlift XL slams, its a double bellow bag and a bilstein strut. or you could do a bag over coil if you want low and stiff.


----------



## radomk4 (May 17, 2010)

before I ask here I was thinking on Xl's now I see there is no problem!!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

my friend has around/over 300hp and is running masontech struts


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

bagyard!

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Airlift XL's :thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

475hp on bag over coils


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

I have 300whp and I'm running Bagyard Bombers with no problem in the front, re-5s in the rear on analog setup..


----------



## radomk4 (May 17, 2010)

besides the e-level complete system with 2 compresors and the Xl's do I need anything else Im from Puerto Rico and there is no vw running air sow am gonna be the first one im gonna need everyone's help!!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

get in touch with [email protected]

www.bagriders.com

he will get you a complete ready to go set up with everything you need :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## radomk4 (May 17, 2010)

I forgot Im running on 19" wich bags are better for this rims


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

Just get re airlift XLs, a bag over coil on 19s will probably rub. Unless you can get bombers but there like 2 grand. Besides the Elevel and 2 compressors you need a tank, about 50ft of airline. Some fittings, depending on the size of the ports on your tank and bags. And some wire and relays but you probably got those withthe compressors


----------



## radomk4 (May 17, 2010)

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/6134151630/


Here is my ride!! Im waiting for my votex bumper!!


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

andrew m. said:


> 2k? those are the most expensive bagyard bombers i've ever seen and i've been selling them for four years
> 
> XL's or Bombers will suit you fine. For higher HP applications, I like bombers because they're built on Bilsteins. :thumbup:


Okay maybe there more like $1500 lol and I'm pretty sure the XLs are bilstein shocks as well?


----------



## radomk4 (May 17, 2010)

Im looking that bomber looks stronger than Xl's sow im thinking bombers but the one backyard for the rear are good also!?


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

andrew m. said:


> Bombers for the mkiv are 1235.
> 
> XL's are built on a tokico struts or something of the like. :thumbup:


Bagriders charges 14xx if I found them for 12xx I probably wouldve got those  and I was sold on that airlifts were bilstiens, now I'm upset lol


----------



## radomk4 (May 17, 2010)

limet said:


> Bagriders charges 14xx if I found them for 12xx I probably wouldve got those  and I was sold on that airlifts were bilstiens, now I'm upset lol


Ok sow bomber they go but what about the rears


----------



## radomk4 (May 17, 2010)

what compressor is best the dual's 400C or 444C???


----------



## fnvr6t (Apr 29, 2008)

sorry to jump your thread, i'm on the same boat with 19's. what's the difference with the bombers and the supremes?


----------



## radomk4 (May 17, 2010)

Don't worry about the threath we are here to learn!! I like that kit what I see has everything that I need to get it set up is that right!?!?


----------



## radomk4 (May 17, 2010)

andrew m. said:


> learning is fundamental to owning air ride, the more you learn and understand the better you will be able to assemble and fix your system :thumbup:
> 
> only thing you could add is a wire kit and remote key fobs :beer:


thanks for everything bro do you have any FB to add you if I need any help on the installation!


----------



## radomk4 (May 17, 2010)

already like thanks!


----------



## radomk4 (May 17, 2010)

yes but there is a problem with this kit I can't use the exo mounts!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

All of our FULL KITS come with the eXo tank by default. 










As for 444v vs 400c, if you're going to run 145 psi cut-off and an exo setup it's a wash. The 400c will get you to 100 psi faster but the 444c is quieter. But with the eXo, they're not very noisy at all.


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

radomk4 said:


> Im looking that bomber looks stronger than Xl's sow im thinking bombers but the one backyard for the rear are good also!?


I have AirliftXL's with 400hp. I have zero problems and work like a dream:thumbup:


----------

